# Home-made cage. Will Rats chew through an MDF wall?



## LifeIsOnTheWire (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am considering getting a few rats. I am really inspired by all the cool home-made cages people have made out of wood cabinets, etc. 

I am thinking of getting a tall shelf unit from Ikea (its only $49.99). Its made out of plywood. I am confident they won't chew through plywood if they are well fed, and have enough toys. Even if they tried, it would take hours. Enough time for me to intervene. 

But the only problem I can forsee is that the back-wall of the unit is thin MDF. I'm quite sure most rodents could chew through that in under 1 hour. 

Do you guys think this would be a problem? I could replace the MDF with something more solid, but I won't bother if not necessary.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I would definitely replace it! It's usually held on with those tiny nails and I know I've knocked the back off a bookshelf like just wiping it down. You could put more hardware cloth or whatever you're using on the back of it so they have more climbing space and air.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Replace it with a roll of cage wire. You will need the extra ventilation.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Agreed, the MDF is way too flimsy and won't hold up well to rat urine, or even just looking at it sideways 

A roll of hardware cloth is an excellent idea. Barring that, coroplast is another option that is moisture resistant and moderately chew resistant, if they can't get at an edge of it. But hardware cloth/screen/mesh is going to be the best for ventilation and climbing purposes.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Honestly the easiest thing would be to not get it and go for a rat cage that isn't much more money than that (ex. petco rat manors are 80 bucks with free shipping right now). Like Peach said rat urine is going to destroy the wood. 
If you really want something homemade then go for it but as a first time owner I wouldn't try it.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Ooooh, that's a deal on the rat manors. I am enjoying having my husband make our DIY cage, but don't do it to save money, it barely does! We're about $60 in with materials already, not counting time or what still needs to be purchases (another stick of PVC, some finer mesh for the ramps, additional screws and washers for bolting the hardware cloth to the frame, etc).

As a labor of love or an exercise in making exactly what you want they are great, and for the space we're getting I'd say we'e saving about 30-50% over buying a comparably sized cage. But they are a lot of work and there's many things to consider that don't have to be worried about/tinkered with on a pre made cage. Shelf units can be awesome, but wood makes it tricky.


----------

